# stretching pains or something else?



## lounea (Jun 12, 2005)

Hiya
sorry to bother you again - I know I am being over anxious at the moment - Its due to a client of mine having a tragic experience during her pregnancy last week and has really shaken me up.  

I wondered if you could give me some reassurance.  
Earlier in the week I had bad pelvic pain so I took some time off work and have taken it really easy.  That has eased but yesterday, and last night and all day today I have had terrible stich like pains in my abdomen, right side, and too the middle of my bellie ( bellie button area) I have taken paracetomol and also rested and sat with hot water bottle - it seemed to get a bit better but is back again.  Baby is moving, no loss/leaking/ and only occassional BH ( as usual) I rang my midwife earlier today who said it does sound like stretching pains but if they dont go ring the hospital as they might want to check things out.  It hasnt got any worse ut hasnt gone and I am worrying what to do, I think it is stretching or that i have pulled a muscle turning at night or something as its worse when i stand up, or go to the loo....what should I do? im worried I will be seen as neurotic but as this is my first baby I havent a clue what is normal and if I am just being over anxious.
thank you    xx
Lou


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

Hi

you have every right to be worried and I think that if you are going to worry all night then it may be worth giving the maternity unit a ring.

They may ask you to go in and just be checked over but at least they will be able to put their hands on you and hopefully reassure you.

Don't worry about phoning them, thats what they are there for. It may well just be streching pains, and believe me I know exactly how they feel, theres nothing 'just' about them.

Let me know how you get on

Take care x


----------



## lounea (Jun 12, 2005)

Thanks very much oink. 

pains are much better today although still getting the odd twinge.  

dont know what Id do without the advice and reassurance you all give.

thanks
Louise x


----------

